# Comment avoir microsoft office sur Macbook Pro?



## boutoubou (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir comment télécharger le pack office sur mon macbook acheté il y a une semaine! je n'ai ni word, excel ou autre et j'en ai (évidemment) besoin..
Merci!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2011)

Bah faut l'acheter chez le marchand.
Si non il existe des alternatives gratuite comme OpenOffice, NeoOffice, LibreOffice ...


----------



## boutoubou (3 Novembre 2011)

J'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait "suite work d'apple". je ne sais pas ce que c'est.. tu pourrais me renseigner?


----------



## 8ightman (3 Novembre 2011)

iWork est l'équivalent de la suite Office de Microsoft mais en version Mac: elle contient notamment Pages qui "remplace" Word, Numbers pour Excel, Keynote pour Powerpoint. Il peut cependant y avoir des petits problèmes entre les deux au point de vue mise en page par contre sur des documents assez travaillés...


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Novembre 2011)

si tu veux une compatibilité à 100% alors le pack office t'est destiné


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2011)

8ightman a dit:


> iWork est l'équivalent de la suite Office de Microsoft mais en version Mac: elle contient notamment Pages qui "remplace" Word, Numbers pour Excel, Keynote pour Powerpoint. Il peut cependant y avoir des petits problèmes entre les deux au point de vue mise en page par contre sur des documents assez travaillés...



C'est pas vraiment ça.

Iwork est une suite concurrente de Office. Mais elle est beaucoup moins complète (surtout pour Excel et Word).

Pour s'assurer d'une compatibilité totale entre ce que tu fais et ce que les autres font sur pc il faut investir dans Office pour Mac.


----------



## jakebong02 (4 Novembre 2011)

Dans le cas contraire installe virtual Box puis tu installes office dans ton mac


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise "Open Office" sans aucun problème ... compatibilité parfaite en ce qui concerne Word, Excel et Powerpoint !
Auparavant, sous SL, j'utilisais Office 2004 ... je n'ai rien perdu au change en passant sous Open Office ...
ps : je suis un utilisateur "basique" de la suite Office donc pas de fonctions ultra-sophistiquées !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2011)

iWorks suffit amplement pour mes besoins de retraité. J'ai un DVD avec Office 2011 dans sa boite  On peut aisément enregistrer les documents iWorks (Page, Numbers et Keynote) dans une version Office 97-2004. C'est amplement suffisant pour les transférer entre mon iMac et l'Acer, si besoin. 

Par contre, j'ai bazardé la version OpenOffice de mes appareils.


----------

